# Diamond, the queen.



## LunaPazely (May 9, 2015)

This is diamond! I'm curious to know if she's going to get much bigger than this.. I'm not sure when she conceived because I was surprised she was pregnant at all. She's always been a fat, affectionate cat and I didn't notice she was pregnant until about two weeks ago. I have another cat, Delilah, whom is also a female cat but is not pregnant. Diamond got pregnant while I was taking care of my sisters male cat. (We all thought he was neutered) so now, I'm rushing around trying to get everything ready, but would like to know if anybody could give me a little information on how to know when she's about to give birth!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The average gestation period is 63-65 days, so you can estimate the due date from when you were at your sister's place. At this stage she should be eating a good diet of canned food--no grains (soy, corn, wheat, barley, rice) which is better than dry foods which tend to be dehydrating, and could affect her milk supply.

Here's to a safe and easy birthing. Good luck! Of course we will want to see pictures of the kitties. 

The Stages of Feline Labor - When Your Cat Gives Birth


----------

